# liquid d-bol



## jwalk127 (Apr 14, 2008)

on of my sources claims that he makin liquid d-bol. supposedly he doesnt have a pill-press and he converts the powder into an alcohol based oral solution. this worth a damn?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2008)

He could cap it.....I'm not sure if I would trust him. Makes it more expensive and harder. Not sure why he would want to?


----------



## vville (Apr 14, 2008)

I make mine into an injectable 100mg/ml


----------



## jwalk127 (Apr 15, 2008)

i tried some of the product yesterday..it was the worst tasting shit ever, but the guy gave me his word! worth a shot


----------



## liquidclen.com (Apr 15, 2008)

You can buy empty gel caps and inject liquid into gel-cap or simply shoot it into a shot of OJ and down it, but you're right it taste pretty bad. The liquid should be as good or better than the pills - the powder is too cheap not to make it to the correct dose ...


----------



## jwalk127 (Apr 15, 2008)

yea thats what i heard about the liquid. the guy has been makin it for several years now, so i guess he's reputable. being at college and all I got to take it how i can get it


----------



## jwalk127 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the for all the input


----------



## Mudge (Apr 15, 2008)

vville said:


> I make mine into an injectable 100mg/ml



Must be thick as hell, I never heard it holding at such a high concentration?

I prefer to cap it, but liquid is actually faster to make and dosing can be variable. Plus, to get a 5mg dose for example, since dbol should be taken every ~3 hours - would be a huge pain in the ass with caps.

Yet another reason I prefer anadrol.

But, for those that like dbol, imagine say 50 caps only lasting you 10 days. Thats some future ache for your hands if you cap all that @ 5mg each (10mg is not too bad).


----------



## vville (Apr 15, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Must be thick as hell, I never heard it holding at such a high concentration?
> 
> I prefer to cap it, but liquid is actually faster to make and dosing can be variable. Plus, to get a 5mg dose for example, since dbol should be taken every ~3 hours - would be a huge pain in the ass with caps.
> 
> ...




oil 42.25

5 grams

BA 4ml,8%

=50ml/100mg/ml

Place powder into BA heat it wil disolve

Add oil heat and filter

Bake at 325 twice for 15min

After solution cool it will appear cloudy 

Shake well before use

Draw up and ....

Much debate about why would you want go IM with Dbol. Some people have reasons, not going to debate it here. Just posting up a recipe.

Oh and  Mudge it's not thick you can shoot it with a slinpin


----------



## champ15 (Nov 28, 2010)

liquid D bol tast like everclear. but its good stuff


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2010)

Ive seen liquid IM dbol on the market. 25mg/ml.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Nov 28, 2010)

I would only use liquid dbol if I made it. Just MHO


----------



## BigBird (Nov 28, 2010)

I tried liquid D-bol back in the mid 90s called Reforvit-B.  It was a veterinary product from Mexico.  I know it actually exists but perhaps the crap we got was bunk b/c we struggled just to gain 10 pounds in 2 months and I've had much more success with oral D-bol.  The Reforvit-B was 25mg/ml.  We were taking 2-3 ccs per shot twice weekly.  Wasn't worth it.  Maybe our doses were too light?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 28, 2010)

maybe it was really vitB12


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2010)

good to go


----------

